# Newbie Grab



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am excited 

Padron 64 Anniversary ( i am excited about)
Acid Kuba Maduro ( Makes me wonder)
Oliva Series V churchill ( i can't wait to try)
Flor de fina 8-5-8 (yumm)
Kristoff Criollo Matador ( just looks awesome) 






Once again I am a noob but we will see.. I just want to try some new stuff


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice score, enjoy them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa opposite sides of the spectrum there, great haul!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice variety there! Enjoy!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice pull, My friend, Damn all you need now is a cc:noidea:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool grab, as much as i am not an acid fan. when I was i smoked the kuba kuba alot and wonder how the new maduro will be.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Grats man! That's a great way to see what you like!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Enjoy brother nice grabs


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice selection, Brandon. I like that your trying different brands and flavors. There so much out there it almost criminal to settle on one thing.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have had one each of the Kuba Kuba and the Kuba Maduro...I liked them both, but too noob to go into a lot of detail....

Enjoy and do what the old guys have told me......try as many different ones as you can

smoke what you enjoy and enjoy what you smoke


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Not bad. Smoke them do some reviews.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot Yeah it took some hard choices at the shops i went to. Everyone had mixed Reviews on the Acid sooo i figured that would be the one I smoke first plus it smelt wonderful. I went home last night I cracked open Beer or 6 and opened the Acid as soon as i put it in my mouth i had to take it out and look at it... I tasted like I had candy in my mouth it was weird. I lit the Kuba Maduro and i tasted Skittles for about the first half. I was almost Annoyed because I kept licking my lips as i smoked it.So About 45 min into it got worst, it tasted like Hay almost. Needless to say this might be my last Acid but it was rolled very well.


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice choices. I love the serie V's.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

msullivan said:


> Nice choices. I love the serie V's.


I have heard nothing but good stuff about the V's

Thank you,
B


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

just added these to the Box


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice, I like all three!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice, I like all three!


Thank you .. I really want to try the red label


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice grab. Your choices are very wide. That is good to see. Just try them all I say.:smoke2:


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

mlbar1153 said:


> Very nice grab. Your choices are very wide. That is good to see. Just try them all I say.:smoke2:


Thanks i just want to try them all


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

bs240 said:


> Needless to say this might be my last Acid but it was rolled very well.


lol...my sentiments about the only acid Ive ever had also. tasted like soap. and not in a good way.

anyways, you got some nice sticks there.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

bs240 said:


> Thanks a lot Yeah it took some hard choices at the shops i went to. Everyone had mixed Reviews on the Acid sooo i figured that would be the one I smoke first plus it smelt wonderful. I went home last night I cracked open Beer or 6 and opened the Acid as soon as i put it in my mouth i had to take it out and look at it... I tasted like I had candy in my mouth it was weird. I lit the Kuba Maduro and i tasted Skittles for about the first half. I was almost Annoyed because I kept licking my lips as i smoked it.So About 45 min into it got worst, it tasted like Hay almost. Needless to say this might be my last Acid but it was rolled very well.


 Nice grab, and I know what you are saying about licking the lips. Very annoying. 
I have some overflow, and one noob to another, send me your addy if you want, and I will make a personal sampler for you to try out, as long as you post some feedback whenever you rest them and smoke them.

Okay? Much regards Jerry


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Nice grab, and I know what you are saying about licking the lips. Very annoying.
> I have some overflow, and one noob to another, send me your addy if you want, and I will make a personal sampler for you to try out, as long as you post some feedback whenever you rest them and smoke them.
> 
> Okay? Much regards Jerry


Sounds Great


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

bs240 said:


> I have heard nothing but good stuff about the V's
> 
> Thank you,
> B


You'll definitely be very happy with that V. That's a primo selection you've got there, I'm jealous, other than the fact that I'm not much of an Acid fan.


----------

